# Train the rookie: how to buy and install a used plow on 04 Chevy Suburban



## mrjaikay (Nov 16, 2010)

Been reading throught the site and learned alot. But I'm greener that the greenest on this site and have basic questions

This winter will be the first I'll be plowing. I just bought a 2004 Suburban K1500. I have a gravel, uneven driveway that goes up a hill about 1/8 mile. I need to backdrag some sections. Looking around for a used plow set-up strong enough to push heavy slush that is freezing to ice. I'm on a low budget and want to set it up myself so I know how to try and fix it.

What are the components I need to have the complete set-up and what do they do:

- Push Plate: attaches to the vehicle frame?
- Mount: holds the plow, its hydraulic pistons and pump, lights and attaches to the push plate?
- Wiring harness: lights and electricity to the plow's hydraulics?
- Hydraulics: pump, hoses, pistons?
- Plow: pushes snow 
- Cutting Edge: bottom of the plow: should I get a rubber one since I'm all gravel?
- ____________: Things that keep the plow from digging into the ground
- Springs: let the plow bonce over bumps
- What else? Markers (what are they)?

How to spec a used plow listing in the Classifieds or Craigslist to know if it will fit my Suburban? Where can I find a listing of comparable trucks that would match since most listings state what truck the plow was last monted on.

How does the control mechanism:
- Connect to the electrical power of the truck?
My user manual has no section on connecting a plow
- (Joy-stick) get into the cab?

What do I need to modify in the truck?
- Deactivate the airbags?
- Alternator?

I'd like to drive to the seller's place, agree on the deal pending I can mount it and get it working on-site. Have not found a how-to that will get me ready to do that. Don't want to go to a plow dealer and have them teach me knowing I'm not going to buy it from them. 

Just need a beater plow for my own use. All advice welcome and the more rookie training details the better.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

First you need to know WHAT kind of plow you want. Research what is out there. Then set your truck up accordingly. I recommend buying one, putting it on a trailer and taking it home, then figure out the mounting after. Just make sure whatever you buy is compatible with your truck, and prior to even viewing it, find out what you'll need and how much it's going to cost you to mount it to your truck (availability of components is equally important!).


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just what he said- You can tell a lot on craigslist as to what the popular plow for your area is. In Mass/NH/Maine, if you type Plow under Auto Parts, 90% of the listings are Fisher Plows. So I went with a Fisher. You might want to do the same.

Your truck can handle a 7 1/2' Plow. When you buy one, ask the owner to demonstrate it if you want to see it work and you don't have the mounts & wiring mounted up yet. A lot of times you can get a complete setup or at least the plow and wiring. This is usually the deal to look for as you have to do less searching for other parts. 

Post up what make/brand plow you are looking to buy and I'm sure others will chime in as to what you'll need to get.


----------

